
Being passionate is not enough, you must know how to execute - bigdisgrace
http://startupstunned.blogspot.com/2018/01/why-being-just-passionate-is-not-enough.html
======
bob_theslob646
Props to the author for admitting past failures even if the blog post didn't
have a ton of substance.( Trying to get readers to check out a book)

Awareness is huge whenever trying to change and I think the author is on to
something.

